# Does/Did Participation In A Classical Music Forum Intimidate You?



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Were you intimidated by posting to/participating in a Classical Music forum?

I was somewhat intimidated, at first. I had discovered the forum about six months prior to having the courage to join: talking about music with all of those knowledgeable music majors &c as a mere record collector :lol:

Once I did join, however, I just jumped right in.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2015)

Nah! Wasn't my first forum and it's only words on a screen; it's not Syria.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

No, but for some reason I feel slightly anxious when I'm creating a thread.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

It still does from time to time. As much as I listen to a lot of music, I don't know much about theory, so I always feel too intimidated to comment on posts because I feel everyone here knows so much more than me, or can probably say what I'd already say, just with better words

Does that make sense?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes, it makes sense. However, it's best to keep in mind that you are able to enjoy and feel the music just as well as a trained musician, perhaps even better because you are likely less biased than the musician who comes with a lot of baggage.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

brotagonist said:


> Were you intimidated by posting to/participating in a Classical Music forum?


Back on the Compuserve classical forum, it was totally intimidating. Those guys really knew their stuff, and I was just getting into it.

I was in another forum where the moderator was convinced the world revolved around Handel, and he was constantly insulting his members. I rarely contributed there.

TalkClassical isn't particularly intimidating. Of course, by this time, I've had enough experience with this genre that I'm pretty comfortable in my own skin.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes, it did intimidate me at first, and still does on occasion. I found the forum because I was looking for something about baroque music for John. I soon realised it was a general classical music forum, but as I'm new to classical music, I was daunted by the posts of the cognoscenti. However, I was determined to post my ten posts, so I found threads where I could venture an opinion on something non-controversial.

I still don't dare post on the threads that demand a lot of in-depth knowledge or experience. But I've benefited by having always paraded my ignorance from the word 'go'. I feel proud to have been an English teacher with a lifetime love and knowledge of 'classic literature' and grammar. But in music, I have no reputation to preserve, and if I make a gaffe, I just admit it. 

Argy-bargy, or being taken up the wrong way, does intimidate me, still.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes, I did feel quite intimidated on Talk Classical at first and I can remember posting some outstandingly silly things out of anxiety to look like I knew what I was writing about. 

What really helped me get into it was that experienced members were welcoming and actually encouraged me as a newcomer (and there is a good lesson to learn).

Now I sometimes post silly things because, well, frankly, I'm quite comfortable enough to 'play' here. My more serious posts are also made in a better understanding of how little I really know, but also of their likely welcome amongst friends and acquaintances. 

PetrB once coined a memorable phrase, describing 'erudite listeners', as opposed to amateur and professional musicians and composers, on TC. I like to aspire to being a member of that group: I feel myself to be a welcomed guest here in a musical world. 

I'm quite happy not to need to profess any expertise beyond that of avid and enthusiastic listener.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Heck, no! 

And I don't even understand most of the posts here. It's like walking into a room filled with those guys who invented gravity!

Fortunately for me, the vast majority of members are welcoming and considerate. And I like looking at the pretty pictures in Current Listening.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes. I joined this forum because I love classical music, I don't listen to pop music like most people I know in real life and I wanted to find a place where I could talk about it and meet people who loved it as much as I do. The thing is that as soon as I joined I noticed I couldn't even join the discussions because of how limited my knowledge was. And I have to say that I've been in many forums and I've never seen a forum where people write so carefuly like this one. Sometimes it's like I'm reading essays which for me as a non-english person is very difficult to keep up with. There were times in certain threads that I suddenly couldn't understand what people were talking about. Obviously I'm not saying it's a bad thing or complaining about it, just trying to explain why it makes it intimidating for me personally.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I was outside a bottle of claret when I stumbled across this site and made my first post.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2015)

Yoshi said:


> There were times in certain threads that I suddenly couldn't understand what people were talking about.


Hell, that's the same for people who are native English speakers. Some posts just don't make sense. Look at Dim7! Arrant nonsense!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I get intimidated by the collective intelligence of everyone on this forum. Combined, we probably know more music than any human on this planet! Nor should any individual feel pressured to reach that standard. I only provide my small contribution to the Big Brain of talkclassical.

There seems to be pressure going on around this forum: "Must know more! Must know more! So I can interact with my peers and they'll interact with me! So I'm not an ignoramus!" Don't sweat it. Learn at your own pace.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I can't say I was really intimidated, more like excitement. I love the fact that there are so many intelligent posters here. I often like to post my thoughts and I don't mind being wrong or corrected because I generally learn something valuable in the process. 

And when I occasionally drop in on threads here in the community forum, I generally feel right at home. I don't post as much here, but when I read the posts in this forum I often find them entertaining, amusing, thoughtful etc.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Nah, from almost the moment I joined I had the cock-sureness of the young adult, ready to believe I was right about everything I said :lol:


----------



## KirbyH (Jun 30, 2015)

I personally am very excited to be here. I don't have a ton of folks in real life who share my passion and finding this website was a boon.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

The only thing that intimidates me is the Current Listening thread, but only because of its prolific gargantuan nature. I will never be able to keep up with it and have a life too, and I feel compelled to read all the posts. Maybe I'll get back to it someday. I learn so much there.

I had plenty of forum experience before this so I was fairly confident from the start. It's the real life face to face or telephone interactions that set off my nearly debilitating social anxiety. Here in the forum format I get a chance to think about what I say, though I don't always take advantage of that.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

I've long since accepted that I know almost nothing about everything and Classical music is no different! Therefore I don't feel nervous about being wrong or sounding silly at all.


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

No, I'm just you average small fry willing to learn from all you knowledgeable musicians. 
I've only ever experienced friendly and exchange on here. 
The only niggly , intimidating thought I have is that, just maybe you don't want the small fry?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2015)

Potiphera said:


> The only niggly , intimidating thought I have is that, just maybe you don't want the small fry?


Everyone that has ears is on an equal footing. :tiphat:


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Don't intimidate me at all, I had some prior knowledge about classical music that helped me. And I've been having relations about this art form over the internet at least since 1997, then vis news groups and e-mail, the advent of message boards changes all this in a positive way. 
Sure I got head butted a few times in the early days, but You learn quite fast who of the "basher's" where worth listening to and who just are egghead's that You have to put on ignore!

But I do understand that coming from outside the classical music forum sphere some of the discussions seen here might seem intimidating, but then jumping head strong into any discussion in any specialist subject will be intimidating in the beginning!

/ptr


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Like Ingélou said, I also made no pretensions about being knowledgeable. I am who I am; I know what I know... and willing to learn from the rest of you. Aside from the New Viennese and Darmstadt Schools, I had exposure to only the most famous of the famous works. I was unsure if what I had to say was worth saying in a presumably erudite community, but I have gotten over my hesitation  Actually, I think I am pretty perceptive about this music, given that I have no formal knowledge.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Participation does not intimidate me. Only rudeness and bullying do.


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

Depends. Are there any scawy-meanie people who bite on here? 

Before I tout my own bravery I would like you to know that I'm mortally afraid of bugs. So unless TC *is* a bunch of terrifying forumite beetles, then nope, I'm as unperturbed as always :lol:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I came here feeling like praising VERY HIGHLY music by composers I love, but when I found that there were dismissive and admittedly better informed opinions to the contrary of mine, yes I was intimidated. And I found after a while that the magnitude of my enjoyment and rating of certain composers, is such that it cannot always be shared, especially to those who have their own strong views, even with the help of infectious passion. So, for a while, I did feel like I simply didn't know enough to write persuasively on good music. And I often did anyway. Its been a learning process. 

And, when I finally got out of chronic 'output mode' I benefitted greatly from all the input one can find here without even asking, merely looking.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

The cognoscenti pretty much ignore me, so I'm happy. Let's just keep it that way, okay?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Vesteralen said:


> The cognoscenti pretty much ignore me, so I'm happy. Let's just keep it that way, okay?


Look he's right there! Sick 'em boys.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm occasionally intimidate by a post, until I realize it's by me! I even impress myself!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Look he's right there! Sick 'em boys.


It's no use, 75% of the site has me on their ignore list. Don't waste your time, clavichorder.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

clavichorder said:


> I came here feeling like praising VERY HIGHLY music by composers I love, but when I found that there were dismissive and admittedly better informed opinions to the contrary of mine, yes I was intimidated.


I'm trying to figure out what composers could possibly be dismissed even by the informed. Did you admit to liking Yanni or something?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Weston said:


> I'm trying to figure out what composers could possibly be dismissed even by the informed. Did you admit to liking Yanni or something?


I was claiming that CPE Bach was the best Bach. I don't anymore, but that fanaticism doesn't always fly, especially when J.S. is concerned.

And in general I genuinely and vocally loved(still do, but with more perspective) the light classics of the romantic era. And lots of obscure composers of the classical and baroque. That hasn't changed, just my methods of discussing them have.

And I did admit to liking Mysterious Mountain by Hovhaness. Some consider that a grave error in taste.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Quite a bit actually. I have/had on many occasions attempted to start threads because I wanted to explore certain ideas that were circling in my head, but I'm afraid that they were all abandoned out of fear. So, yes, it's rather intimidating to participate on certain threads where I feel that my knowledge on the subject is inadequate, but when I do partake in a discussion it's because I'm usually very passionate about the Op, or feel very inspired by it. Perhaps this may change as time goes on. :clap:


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

I was pretty intimidated for a while and didn't post much for a long time. I had a similar situation in real life recently when I met some professional classical musicians here in Houston at a bar and befriended them. I didn't know what to say at all so I said silly things like, "Sooo guys.. That Beethoven. He's pretty good huh. Can..Can you play him?"


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes. I wish there was a way to delete old posts. I'd delete at least half the posts I've made so far. I'm hardly the author of deathless prose and would be grateful if I could purge past embarrassment.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

It does now.

After being driven out of one forum I try to be more careful here but it I still make plenty of mistakes.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Balthazar said:


> Heck, no!
> 
> And I don't even understand most of the posts here. It's like walking into a room filled with those guys who invented gravity!
> 
> Fortunately for me, the vast majority of members are welcoming and considerate. And I like looking at the pretty pictures in Current Listening.


Amen to this :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2015)

No. I joined because I'd been listening to Beethoven and came across the Forum when trying to find out something about his orchestration. Since I found what I was looking for - people who know more than me about music - it was reassuring, not intimidating.

However, I can see how some might be troubled by the sharper exchanges between some members; I've found myself fretting from time to time over what to say next when I've got into some spat, but a virtual 'count to ten' and going and doing something else usually resolves things - for me, at any rate, I can't speak for the other person!


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

geralmar said:


> Yes. I wish there was a way to delete old posts. I'd delete at least half the posts I've made so far. I'm hardly the author of deathless prose and would be grateful if I could purge past embarrassment.


There's barely a post I haven't revised


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

There's quite a few people on this thread who feel apprehensive about posting because they might make a mistake or look stupid.

I guess everyone has a different personality but I feel that the only way you learn/improve at anything is challenging your own opinions and make mistakes if necessary. This also forces knowledgable people about the subject to make their arguments more water-tight. Embrace the possibility of being wrong and having your mind changed!

Having said that, the great thing about any art is that there is very rarely a right/wrong opinion, not like some other forums I participate in!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Trust me. People who are 110% sure of themselves are in far more danger of looking stupid.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Luckily I'd had nearly a decade of classical listening behind me before venturing onto here, my first (and to date only) Classical forum, so I felt I was ready for more or less anything. 

That said, I initially lurked more than I participated just so I could gain some kind of insight as to the general atmosphere and to see how the interaction was between members - it didn't take me long to figure out that there were obviously some older sweats on here back then who liked to bandy words a bit and indulge in in-jokes with each other but for my part I never felt intimidated or out of place. 

I must confess that I did override the protocol a bit, though - instead of introducing myself like many new members seem to do I went straight to forum participation. This wasn't done because of arrogance or bad manners - I just didn't know it was the done thing.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> I must confess that I did override the protocol a bit, though - instead of introducing myself like many new members seem to do I went straight to forum participation. This wasn't done because of arrogance or bad manners - I just didn't know it was the done thing.


I did the same thing. I have participated in a number of internet forums and that is how I have always done it. I thought everyone did. I did, however, make a sketchy profile/bio, which I always do, but I try to limit it to the forum topic.

It seems to me that a large number (most?) of the people who do introduce themselves formally make exactly one post and are never heard from again. Where do they go?  Are they lurking, afraid of saying something stupid? Jump right in, folks! Without your participation, we might run out of things to discuss


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

brotagonist said:


> I did the same thing. I have participated in a number of internet forums and that is how I have always done it. I thought everyone did. I did, however, make a sketchy profile/bio, which I always do, but I try to limit it to the forum topic.
> 
> It seems to me that a large number (most?) of the people who do introduce themselves formally make exactly one post and are never heard from again. Where do they go?  Are they lurking, afraid of saying something stupid? Jump right in, folks! Without your participation, we might run out of things to discuss


Yeah I mean come on, it's an internet forum lol. It'd be a little bit different if you just walked up to a group of strangers and jumped into the middle of their discussion as if you were best best buddies with them. But then again, I've also done that just to mess with people and see their faces and reaction.


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

Dim7 said:


> No, but for some reason I feel slightly anxious when I'm creating a thread.


Naturally, because control is an illusion. The thread is in the hand of the Norns (Gotterdammerung).


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

brotagonist said:


> There's barely a post I haven't revised


My problem is the reverse. I don't want to revise my posts; I want to revise other people's.
First Sudetenland, then Austria - tomorrow the WORLD. (Retires from view, cackling manaically).


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

PS. Just kidding.
I hope.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

I don't post much because there's a lot of folks who have a big knowledge about classical musical, and I feel like a Neanderthal in comparation.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

OldFashionedGirl said:


> I don't post much because there's a lot of folks who have a big knowledge about classical musical, and I feel like a Neanderthal in comparation.


Don't put yourself down, OFG - the mere fact that you are inclined to post in moderation can be interpreted as a virtue in itself, whatever the extent of your knowledge.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2015)

OldFashionedGirl said:


> I don't post much because there's a lot of folks who have a big knowledge about classical musical, and I feel like a Neanderthal in comparation.


Hey why do we Neanderthals get such a bad press?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

dogen said:


> Hey why do we Neanderthals get such a bad press?


It must surely be the unibrow and or your ill manors having tea?

/ptr


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2015)

ptr said:


> It must surely be the unibrow and or your ill manors having tea?
> 
> /ptr


Fair enough, I'd assumed it was the public toileting.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I was rather intimidated at first, and that's just how I like it. I like to climb up a tree starting from the bottom. Still to this day I do not really create threads. I've created, what, two or three? But I'm not intimidated anymore, I know what I like, know what I don't like, and know what I would in all probability like if I had the time to listen to it.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

It certainly does! I'm a bit of an odd one-out. I do not have anywhere near the knowledge base that the average participating member of this forum does. I just like classical music and listen to it a lot... My reasons for doing so are also different from the average member, I would imagine. I just really enjoy listening to them, the instrumentation, and the like. I have experience majoring in music, and have listened to classical music for a decade now... But I can not begin to compare to the members of this forum.

It's all such a large learning curve for me, and it can be hard to convince myself to do it. Nevertheless, I seem to have quite a passion for classical music and music history. Just, as I said... Learning curve.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Bassoonist said:


> It certainly does! I'm a bit of an odd one-out. *I do not have anywhere near the knowledge base that the average participating member of this forum does. I just like classical music and listen to it a lot... *My reasons for doing so are also different from the average member, I would imagine. I just really enjoy listening to them, the instrumentation, and the like. I have experience majoring in music, and have listened to classical music for a decade now... But I can not begin to compare to the members of this forum.


Trust me, you are not alone.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2015)

Bassoonist said:


> It certainly does! I'm a bit of an odd one-out. I do not have anywhere near the knowledge base that the average participating member of this forum does. I just like classical music and listen to it a lot... My reasons for doing so are also different from the average member, I would imagine. I just really enjoy listening to them, the instrumentation, and the like. I have experience majoring in music, and have listened to classical music for a decade now... But I can not begin to compare to the members of this forum.
> 
> It's all such a large learning curve for me, and it can be hard to convince myself to do it. Nevertheless, I seem to have quite a passion for classical music and music history. Just, as I said... Learning curve.


37 posts in 8 years??!! Don't be so shy!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Bassoonist said:


> It certainly does! I'm a bit of an odd one-out. I do not have anywhere near the knowledge base that the average participating member of this forum does. I just like classical music and listen to it a lot... My reasons for doing so are also different from the average member, I would imagine. I just really enjoy listening to them, the instrumentation, and the like. I have experience majoring in music, and have listened to classical music for a decade now... But I can not begin to compare to the members of this forum.
> 
> It's all such a large learning curve for me, and it can be hard to convince myself to do it. Nevertheless, I seem to have quite a passion for classical music and music history. Just, as I said... Learning curve.


So basically you like the music alone, and without all the extra name brand like fixation most of us here have on who wrote what and when, and who's better, ect.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I had lurked here for almost a year before joining, and learned most of everything I know about classical music from this forum, so yes, it was a bit intimidating at first because of a sheer lack of knowledge. Not anymore though.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

SiegendesLicht said:


> I had lurked here for almost a year before joining, and learned most of everything I know about classical music from this forum, so yes, it was a bit intimidating at first because of a sheer lack of knowledge. Not anymore though.


I was reading the posts for a couple of month. I signed up when I began reading posts that I wanted to answer to and to vote in the polls.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I signed up when I saw all the Wagnerian battles that were going on and wanted the guys like Couchie to see there was someone else on their side  

There is an Austria-based classical forum where I lurk every once in a while. Every second post looks like a little essay, and the administrator is a stereotypical Viennese classical snob (which is not necessarily bad). Now, that one is intimidating.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Yes, I am intimidated, certainly. I love to listen to Classical music, have read a few biographies of composers, and read popular magazines like Gramophone and BBC Music, but technical aspects of music escape me. I try to limit my posts, as I would rather say a little and be thought wise, than open my mouth and reveal my stupidity to all.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

No, but reading some of these posts it's a little saddening to me to see that people are intimidated. I hope they post anyway


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I was more enthusiastic than intimidated. I knew that I might be the most uninformed in the room, which meant that the opportunity for exploration was immense.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes, in fact I had to take my Xanax a little earlier today before I could even reply to this thread.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

trazom said:


> Yes, in fact I had to take my Xanax a little earlier today before I could even reply to this thread.


Trazom, you addict.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

"Other" ... although I do not feel intimidated by the forum itself, there are topics for which I know nothing about, and/or have zero interest in, and simply choose not to participate in those discussions. I don't consider that being "intimidated" though.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Gaspard de la Nuit said:


> No, but reading some of these posts it's a little saddening to me to see that people are intimidated.


What intimidated me was having the confidence to stand by my choices, to say that I enjoy a certain performance of a work, even if the 'experts' all 'gang up' and say that that performance is no good and that those with real taste, class and ears all listen only to the performance that they agree to liking the most. Not armed with a music degree nor the vocabulary and finesse to be able to argue my point, in face of those more educated than I, I was daunted. Having been here for a few years, I have seen my albums appear in the listening threads, so I have become more confident about stating what I think is good (which does not negate the validity of other performances).


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

It didn't - I'm ignorant to such a degree, that I forget to be intimidated when I should. 

The other side of the coin being that sometimes, after years of being classical music geek, many would actually wish to be intimidated by someone, so they could feel they still have new things to learn and discover ahead.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

brotagonist said:


> What intimidated me was having the confidence to stand by my choices, to say that I enjoy a certain performance of a work, *even if the 'experts' all 'gang up' and say that that performance is no good and that those with real taste, class and ears all listen only to the performance that they agree to liking the most*. Not armed with a music degree nor the vocabulary and finesse to be able to argue my point, in face of those more educated than I, I was daunted. Having been here for a few years, I have seen my albums appear in the listening threads, so I have become more confident about stating what I think is good (which does not negate the validity of other performances).


You've had this happen to you? Not just enthusiasm for another recording stated as "oh, but you simply _must_ try this one", but actual "ganging up"? I don't think I ever have.

(well, okay, maybe one standard thing on the opera threads, ifyouknowwhatimean, but we can just take that as read)


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

SimonNZ said:


> You've had this happen to you? Not just enthusiasm for another recording stated as "oh, but you simply _must_ try this one", but actual "ganging up"? I don't think I ever have.


There have been a few instances where I was ridiculed for having, choosing or liking a recording, yes  It was basically one vociferous instigating member and a cabal of other supporters pretending to a general atmosphere of superior knowledge and superior taste. I took it tongue-in-cheek and shrugged it off, but it did intimidate me enough to silence me some. Since, I have often posted positive professional reviews along with album purchases  These are people's careers we are trashing (or praising), people who bring us this glorious music and make collecting and enjoyment possible for us, so I think we need to think about what we are saying and how we indicate the superiority of one performance over another one without causing unintended injury to the composer, performer and listener.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry that I am so behind on this thread, but I post this without actually reading every single post previous (thus, apologize if I am repeating):

Why should anyone ever be intimidated posting on an online forum? Online forums are so successful and, more importantly, revealing because people necessarily _do not have to commit themselves_ to the open. That is, we are free to expose what we wish, admit our emotion at our will.

Here, that makes some people post a composition title. Others, simply a composer's name. Maybe an adjective.

On the other hand, some choose to post nasty, harsh remarks. And others post rambling, obnoxious posts that do not seem to go anywhere or speak to the previous commentators and act more like self-serving reflection and pleasure...

The point being, every poster is different, and so what do you care what *you* have to say or contribute? What do any of us contribute to the conversation except unique, different, but wholly obvious comments?

After being here for a couple years, I know members that I appreciate and look forward to hearing (reading) from and those I do not. I ignore some, pay attention to others. I doubt anyone else here acts differently.

The new poster will find their niche, they will find their voice. Or, at least, that is what I *hope* happens! Because I don't want someone who just says what they _should_ say. I want someone who says what they feel, what they _think_, what they perceive and comprehend. Be *YOU*, please!


----------

